# How to tame a cockatiel !



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

When you bring a cockatiel home sit next to the cage and talk to him or her
start by leaving your hand in the cage till it gets used to it 15-20 mins every hour. The next day do the same and before bed get him or her in a small room which i was on the floor with mine, i kept on offering my hand untill he come on my hand, i done this a few times and well i got this far







 Iv only had him since 6pm yesterday and its 11pm (next day)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AWESOME!!! It really does work!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yep now all i have to tame a 2 year old when i get him/her... will it be harder to tame an older bird


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes but not impossible...my hubby and his brothers were able to tame a three year old normal grey male so you should have no issues at all!


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

I did the same with my first tiel and put food in my hand to get her to come close, but she had never had any real positive interation with people, and she hated hands. So it took a while, but it was worth the wait!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I will spend all my time with her like i did with taco and i hope she dont bite like taco did as he hurt... Dont know the sex but im hoping for another girl


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Which is very likely if she's a WF lutino!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hope so  I tried to get taco out of cage and he wasn't sure at first but i managed to get him out but a few days till he is settled in properly he be alright out of his shell


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Taming my girl*

*Well this is her when i first got her*








*And this is just hours after i got her *








She ran up my arm while it was in cage and she flew out 
took ages to catch her lol but when my bf caught her i clipped her wings
she still got flight but not fully


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She's so cute!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Do you know it feels so weird having 4 cockatiels lol They are so gorgeous
Taco has stopped hissing at me but Buttercup still does it lol
I think its going to take longer with her as she keep running away a few times
Taco does go on my hand sometimes but when i offer him my hand in the morning he like go away i will come out on my own lol (He flew out today)


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They all have such different personalities. Its cute to watch! Cinnamon will come out whenever I offer my hand but with Hershey its on her own terms when she's good and ready and not a second before that!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lucky and cookie will now go on the cage door before i get to them and slowly open it and make train noises for them lol


----------



## Jacodv (Feb 15, 2011)

My Cockatiels are not hand reared, I just got them, how do I tame them??????


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Read this thread, it'll help.


----------

